# Fire hazzards of bare bulbs?



## Red1966 (May 23, 2013)

I know some use cool tubes just to prevent fire in case of a bulb bursting. I was thinking of using plywood or sheet metal as a "floor" under my pots to prevent a fire in case of a bulb bursting. Any thoughts/advise?


----------



## 1itsme (May 23, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/651463-bare-bulb-question.html cant hurt, i was thinking about puting down a sheet of hardybacker or another type of concrete board next grow.


----------



## kinddiesel (May 23, 2013)

would the light bulb fall into the plants ? and not onto the floor usually lights are over the top of plants, unless im missing some thing, or your just trying to keep them alive so your bulb is very far away, idk mabe I just don't understand the question. if your stressed, then get some tiles , do the entire room


----------



## Red1966 (May 23, 2013)

I figure the plants are unlikely to catch fire, as they are moist, but the tent floor and the carpeting underneath it could. I thought a 5/8 sheet of plywood might scorch, but not actually catch fire. 5/8 because there is a 5/8 metal tube crossing the middle of the floor in my tent. So I'd have a level floor. The owner might get upset if I pulled up the carpet and put tile down. I know I'm not going to invest my money in a rented house.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

*hazards

[video=youtube;STjMZz8gxbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STjMZz8gxbA[/video]


----------



## Red1966 (May 23, 2013)

Following me around again? You must really love me. Correction: ewe*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

Red1966 said:


> Following me around again? You must really love me. Correction: ewe*


you're welcome for the tip.

and the spelling correction.


----------



## ILoveYouSweetLeaf (May 23, 2013)

was gonna suggest flame defender but Unclebuck beat me to it,,, I got the 2kg one only costs 45 bucks.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

plywood to prevent a fire.

shaking my damn head.


----------



## Nizza (May 24, 2013)

do you guys think 2 hour fireboard would work?


----------



## AMCRambler (May 24, 2013)

Put down 1/4" plywood to create a solid floor, then put a 1/2" or 3/4" sheet of drywall on top of that and you will be fine.


----------



## qwizoking (May 24, 2013)

why would a bursting bulb catch something on fire? and why would it burst to begin with?....i have a cool tube cause its cool


----------



## 1itsme (May 24, 2013)

afaik most fires are from retards overloading circuits or a failure of one of the electrical components (which would need to be too close to something flamible in the first place to be a problem). eg. a balast hanging against the top of a tent instead of mounted somewhere safer. another posibility is if the bulb is touching something flamable for an extended period of time. eg bare bulb hanger breaks and its sitting on the floor (carpet). if a buld bursts and a part of the inside lands on something flamable (carpet or tent floor) its possible for it to cause a fire, but i think thats pretty unlikely. still, it cant hurt to have a non flamable floor, and a fire supression system seems like a pretty good idea to me.


----------



## Ilovebush (May 24, 2013)

I agree that the potential for fire is most likely gonna happen in the electrical department if any. I like the concrete board idea to curb the paranoia but the defender is a must IMO.


----------



## SupraSPL (May 25, 2013)

Through years of growing and all of my friends grows not one bulb has ever exploded. I was worried about that as I always run bare bulb. If for some reason one did burst, I doubt the glass fragments could start a fire even on carpet. That said, a plywood and or hardy backer board is a great idea to protect carpet.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 25, 2013)

i use a parabolic reflector, never had a bulb bust, in a tent at that


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 25, 2013)

Like I and others have said in this thread - https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/651463-bare-bulb-question.html - in all my years of indoor growing, I've never had a burst bulb. Unless the bulb falls from a height and physically breaks on the floor, I don't see it happening. These bulbs are not only designed to be tough (they are used for outdoor/roadside/weather lighting around the world), they are designed to contain the element if it burns out.

Just out of curiosity, has anyone ever seen a fire started by a tungsten bulb burning out? How often do they fall out of their sockets on to the ground? There are literally billions of bare light bulbs hanging in homes, offices and buildings around the world - tungsten bulbs that are far more fragile than heavy-duty HPS and MH bulbs - and you almost never hear of them starting a fire.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 4, 2013)

I've heard of "can" lights in ceilings overheating and starting a fire. No venting at all there. I'm thinking a welder's blanket might be the way to go. I already have a fire suppression system I got for free, but it takes up too much valuable headroom to place inside the tent. Probably why it was given to me.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 10, 2013)

only thing my bulb burns is my hair....I need to get a tube...lol.I always wash my bulbs with alcohol before using, and then wear latex gloves when installing, IDK if it matters, but I do know automotive halogen bulbs can blow from your fingerprints...

the welding blanket is a good idea, sheet rock would be easier to clean


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 10, 2013)

we have burst a bulb but we were spraying down plants...a drop of water or a bead of sweat will burst a bulb ....no fires

I get some nice burn marks on my back from bulbs


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 11, 2013)

WeedFreak78 said:


> only thing my bulb burns is my hair....I need to get a tube...lol.I always wash my bulbs with alcohol before using, and then wear latex gloves when installing, IDK if it matters, but I do know automotive halogen bulbs can blow from your fingerprints... the welding blanket is a good idea, sheet rock would be easier to clean


 I'm thinking sheet rock would rapidly get broken up from stepping on it. They make something called "backer board" that is fairly sturdy and impervious to water. Comes in oddball 3x5 sheets tho. Would require cutting and piecing together. I think its made of fiberglass reinforced cement. I tested the heat output from two bare 400w bulbs and at 18" from the bulb I got a temp of 95. Could really feel the infrared heat. I think I'm going to use the cool tubes after all. I will still do a couple more tests, trying different fans and such. Bought a water chiller off Ebay. Should arrive next week. Anyone know how to set it up so the water pump doesn't have to run continuously?


----------



## Punk (Jul 31, 2013)

The places you have to watch out for are your power strips, making sure they aren't mounted anywhere that can catch fire. But mostly, anything that shorts out is going to trip your breaker switch, as it's specifically designed to do...unless you live somewhere with an old fuse style box. The 2kg model 'defender' is easy and small, and if in the vicinity of the bulb, you can rest easy.


----------

